# US Army MP School for State Special?



## theshield10

Does anyone know if the US Army Military Police School, which is FLEXI accredited, counts towards an appointment for Massachusetts Special State Police?

Thanks


----------



## felony

I don't believe so. MP school alone is not recognized. There was a program created by the MAARNG and the MPTC to "bridge" the training gap between the two that was run out of the Worcester Academy. I know they ran one class. I haven't heard of any others recently.


----------



## ecpd402

NO had the mp school it is not considered for sspo you go the sspo academy or reserve combined with a degree


----------



## 9319

Does that mean the USSS Uniformed Div would take the US Army MP school and not make someone go to FLETC?


----------



## CapeSpecial

FLEXI accredited


----------



## mpd61

1. To answer the OP question regarding does USAMPS meet waiver for SSPO= NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2. USSS Uniformed Div won't care about it either, Have fun in Glynco.......(aka FLETC)
3. Hell! even the DACP Won't take the USAMPS course as equivalent, and makes recent MP's go back to Lost-in-the-Woods!


----------



## NegroRotary

tell me about it


----------



## mpd61

NegroRotary said:


> tell me about it


That's what you get for leaving the infantry fool!!!


----------

